# Paris Tragedy . . .



## SENC (Nov 13, 2015)

As dumb as it was, though, I do appreciate the humorous distraction from Paris, Kevin.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2015)

SENC said:


> As dumb as it was, though, I do appreciate the humorous distraction from Paris, Kevin.




Actually I just found out about that in the last hour. Our kids know we do not watch live TV and one of our sons called to tip us off. It's a horrible situation. I just don't know what kind of hatred it takes to kill innocents like this. I don't get it. And if I am to understand, this has been an extremely elaborate assault. This had to take many months or more to plan.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2015)

true...but at least the band got out alive...-sarcastic-
I havent seen anything on the news about it yet....of course the anti gunners are going to say this why they need to get rid of guns. Well....the French did just that. How has it done so far? 
Fail!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2015)

We are watching a live news stream this is horrible.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2015)

This is why I don't watch this bullshit. They are already saying who did it but we will probably never know who did. We will see who they blame for sure though. Bunch a cavemen like what brought down the towers what a crock of shitt.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2015)

I have jets flying overhead....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2015)

This was a very elaborate highly sophisticated operation that none of the inteligence services ever even got a sniff of? BS.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> This was a very elaborate highly sophisticated operation that none of the inteligence services ever even got a sniff of? BS.



I have to protest the level of skill, planning, whatnot they are saying this takes, all it takes is a group of whack jobs that smuggle in some fairly basic arms, the ability to read a calendar and watch and off they go. What scares me so much is that stuff like this isn't probably that hard to pull off if you don't plan to get away in the end and all you want to do is create mass casualties. My heart goes out to the folks over there I just hope the next one is way off in the future.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 13, 2015)

i was gonna rant... I erased it. I feel terrible for innocents who always are the ones that get hurt in these stupid fights over religion and ideology.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 14, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> I like bologna





Schroedc said:


> I have to protest the level of skill, planning, whatnot they are saying this takes, all it takes is a group of whack jobs that smuggle in some fairly basic arms, the ability to read a calendar and watch and off they go. What scares me so much is that stuff like this isn't probably that hard to pull off if you don't plan to get away in the end and all you want to do is create mass casualties. My heart goes out to the folks over there I just hope the next one is way off in the future.


I whish some of those stupid bastards decide to come over my place and try something like that . there would be a lotta happy virgins waiting for them upstairs or I mean downstairs . -- the invatations open to all those cowards stop over here fellas i gota a back hoe and and 10 acres to dig graves on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2015)

feed em to the coyotes.....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> feed em to the coyotes.....


Think they'd eat em......?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 14, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Think they'd eat em......?


iv never seen a yote eat shi!! before so I doubt it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 14, 2015)

Paris- previews of coming attractions at a site near you??? Make ya happy we are bringing all the refugees here......


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I have to protest the level of skill, planning, whatnot they are saying this takes, all it takes is a group of whack jobs that smuggle in some fairly basic arms, the ability to read a calendar and watch and off they go. What scares me so much is that stuff like this isn't probably that hard to pull off if you don't plan to get away in the end and all you want to do is create mass casualties. My heart goes out to the folks over there I just hope the next one is way off in the future.



These idiots aren't a bunch of bumbling bozos unfortunately. It's not as easy and simple to pull off as you think. 

But the thing we all agree on I guess is that the scum need to die. I'd like to see them burned alive publicly - every one they catch. Instead they'll capture some live and feed and clothe them for years.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2015)

Nah....how about drawn and quartered then feed em to the pigs.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2015)

Even better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2015)

Waste not want not....

Pigs need to eat too....

Didn't silence of the lambs have a scene like that? Or was it red dragon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Pigs need to eat too....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 14, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Paris- previews of coming attractions at a site near you??? Make ya happy we are bringing all the refugees here......


NOT!!!!!! What a HUGE mistake to even contemplate. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Waste not want not....
> 
> Pigs need to eat too....
> 
> Didn't silence of the lambs have a scene like that? Or was it red dragon?




It wasn't either of those, it was in Hannibal. I agree wholeheartedly that is what should be done, filmed and broadcast worldwide for all to see. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Waste not want not....
> 
> Pigs need to eat too....
> 
> Didn't silence of the lambs have a scene like that? Or was it red dragon?


now that's funny they wont eat pork but a dam pig will munch then to nothing .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


>


classic all time favorite movie by far

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


>



Great movie, great line!


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Nah....how about drawn and quartered then feed em to the pigs.....


Ahhh not to the pigs ! .........wouldn't even make good pepperoni after that .....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Woodman (Nov 14, 2015)

If some of the law abiding French men and women had handguns this tragedy would not have claimed so many lives. Concealed carry is not allowed in socialist and communist countries. In the United States the leftists/liberals are doing their best to follow suit.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2015)

Woodman said:


> If some of the law abiding French men and women had handguns this tragedy would not have claimed so many lives. Concealed carry is not allowed in socialist and communist countries. In the United States the leftists/liberals are doing their best to follow suit.



Kevin don't you know that guns kill people? Guns are evil. In fact, while driving home today I witnessed a gun approaching a convenience store with what I considered suspicious intent, so I pulled over and collared the mean gun, emptied its chamber, and locked it in my car pocket. Good thing I happened along when I did.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2015)

What's a car pocket? Glove compartment?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> What's a car pocket? Glove compartment?



My dad grew up dirt poor but became a great man IMO and if he calls it a "car pocket" I will too. Yes, "glove box" is another way to say it but it sounds kind of Yankee-speak if you ask me . Who needs gloves in a car pocket after all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

